# NOPI / NSCRA-Car Show & Drag Race 10/23 & 12/04-Palm Bch, FL



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

October 23 & December 4 Palm Beach International Raceway Jupiter Florida



NOPI will be producing the car show called the "NOPI Flawless Expo Auto Show". It's a "winners only" car show with unique custom crystal glass awards. The number of winners per class will be based on the number of participants within each class. Event also features Car Club cash awards. All vehicles are welcome to compete in the car show.



Car Clubs or Website Groups planning on attending can have their logo and link on event website. Cash Prizes for Car Clubs.



Show info at NOPINATIONALS.com





NSCRA (National Sports Car Racing Association) will be having a Drag Race featuring 4 Heads-up classes along with 4 indexed classes. This event will feature some of the world's fastest sports car drag racers. All cars are welcome to race.



Race info at NSCRA.com

More: *NOPI / NSCRA-Car Show & Drag Race 10/23 & 12/04-Palm Bch, FL* on NOPINATIONALS.com


----------

